# Self-santification



## newnature (Jul 8, 2013)

Motivation is the key component when it comes to self-sanctification. Do we have a self-sanctification in the positive sense of separating ourselves from those things we know that are not good for us or not good for others, not in order to merit any more righteousness before God through that performance, but in light of all that God has already made us to be IN Christ (Our new identity). On the opposite end of that self-sanctification spectrum, we have those who suppose that their behavior is the source of their right standing with God, that is self-sanctification negatively. They suppose that becoming more righteous in practice will make them more righteous in God’s sight, faulty thinking on their part, Paul called it foolish. It will not gain them Heaven, it will not help them avoid the second death. Paul lets us know that in the book of Romans that God did not make Heaven for good people, God made Heaven for sinners who are justified freely by God’s grace. Paul did not set himself apart in order to gain a greater righteousness before God through his performance, but that he made his life-style (to the best he could) conform to who God had already made him to be in his sanctified or set-apart position being joined to Christ that he might more affectively reach others. That was Paul’s key motivation; there is a vast difference in those two motivations. Setting oneself apart for holiness is one thing, setting oneself apart because of the holy standing God has already given that individual in Christ is something altogether different. 

God’s Reconciliation of Man, read more about it at http://godsreconciliation.blogspot.com/


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 8, 2013)

If man could self sanctify, then there would have been no need of a new covenant


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 8, 2013)

1 Thessalonians 4 
1 Finally then, brethren, we request and exhort you in the Lord Jesus, that as you received from us instruction as to how you ought to walk and please God (just as you actually do walk), that you excel still more. 2 For you know what commandments we gave you by the authority of the Lord Jesus. 3 For this is the will of God, your sanctification; that is, that you abstain from sexual immorality; 4 that each of you know how to possess his own vessel in sanctification and honor, 5 not in lustful passion, like the Gentiles who do not know God; 6 and that no man transgress and defraud his brother in the matter because the Lord is the avenger in all these things, just as we also told you before and solemnly warned you. 7 For God has not called us for the purpose of impurity, but in sanctification. 8 So, he who rejects this is not rejecting man but the God who gives His Holy Spirit to you.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 8, 2013)

Well again we are very near a grace vs works discussion. I do believe sanctification is a work in progress that is guided by the Holy Spirit. Some say it happens at conversion as with grace. If that were true or if we have no input to our sanctification, then why are there varying  degrees of Sanctification among Christians? Thus proving it is progressive. If solely the work of the Holy Spirit then why the progression? 
Didn't Paul tell us that we have to “work out” our salvation with fear and trembling? Could this be defined as sanctification? If not then what was Paul talking about?
To me the key would be if it is instantaneous or progressive.

Galatians 5:25 
Since we are living by the Spirit, let us follow the Spirit's leading in every part of our lives.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 9, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Well again we are very near a grace vs works discussion. I do believe sanctification is a work in progress that is guided by the Holy Spirit. Some say it happens at conversion as with grace. If that were true or if we have no input to our sanctification, then why are there varying  degrees of Sanctification among Christians? Thus proving it is progressive. If solely the work of the Holy Spirit then why the progression?
> Didn't Paul tell us that we have to “work out” our salvation with fear and trembling? Could this be defined as sanctification? If not then what was Paul talking about?
> To me the key would be if it is instantaneous or progressive.
> 
> ...



Isn't it always.  
But in truth, it isn't.  It's about living in God.

1Thes 4:3 For this is the will of God, your sanctification; ...................7 For God has not called us for the purpose of impurity, but in sanctification. 8 So, he who rejects this is not rejecting man but the God who gives His Holy Spirit to you.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 9, 2013)

Art , I know nothing of the author of this link, but I agree totally with this analysis... also as we look upon others all we see is that sinful outer man, only God sees the inner man. That is why we are so merciful to have Him as our judge and not one another.
http://www.blueletterbible.org/devotionals/dbdbg/view.cfm?Date=0526


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 10, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> Art , I know nothing of the author of this link, but I agree totally with this analysis... also as we look upon others all we see is that sinful outer man, only God sees the inner man. That is why we are so merciful to have Him as our judge and not one another.
> http://www.blueletterbible.org/devotionals/dbdbg/view.cfm?Date=0526



It was a good read ending with this prayer;
O Lord, as my outer man deteriorates, remind me of the encouraging reality that my inner man can be renewed. Help me to desire inner spiritual progress, rather than outer physical prowess. This I pray through Christ, my Lord, Amen.

I would assume the inner spiritual progress he is asking God to DESIRE is Sanctification. The outer/old man/flesh is most assuredly dying but in it's process it still has the ability to influence. Pulling away from this flesh and old desires by becoming more Holy or closer to the way Jesus lived is the process of sanctification. That's why the prayer includes to not desire "outer physical prowess." This process  is progressive. 
Most assuredly it is spiritual. I would agree we should be "becomeing more spiritual" as our human bodies deterioate and eventually die.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yep. There lies the challenge. Flesh and blood does not inherit the kingdom, yet as the lost look upon us that have experienced Gods grace, flesh is what they see. 
 When we as regenerated souls are obedient to the spirit, that inner man that is sanctified ( made holy) is made visible in the flesh, and will shine brighter than any gold or silver on this temporary world, giving the lost a desire for that which they have not. 
 This flesh is made from this world and will stay with the world, the inner man sanctified by Gods grace is alien to this place, and will never die. Just waiting for transportation home.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 10, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> Yep. There lies the challenge. Flesh and blood does not inherit the kingdom, yet as the lost look upon us that have experienced Gods grace, flesh is what they see.
> When we as regenerated souls are obedient to the spirit, that inner man that is sanctified ( made holy) is made visible in the flesh, and will shine brighter than any gold or silver on this temporary world, giving the lost a desire for that which they have not.
> This flesh is made from this world and will stay with the world, the inner man sanctified by Gods grace is alien to this place, and will never die. Just waiting for transportation home.



Without Christ’s physical resurrection there is no salvation. I believe Christ's resurrection was in a body of flesh & bones. I believe ours will be the same.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 10, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Without Christ’s physical resurrection there is no salvation. I believe Christ's resurrection was in a body of flesh & bones. I believe ours will be the same.



OK, but Im not speaking about the end. I'm speaking of the present.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 11, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> OK, but Im not speaking about the end. I'm speaking of the present.



Your last two sentences lead me to believe you were talking about the end.
"This flesh is made from this world and will stay with the world, the inner man sanctified by Gods grace is alien to this place, and will never die. Just waiting for transportation home."


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 11, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Your last two sentences lead me to believe you were talking about the end.
> "This flesh is made from this world and will stay with the world, the inner man sanctified by Gods grace is alien to this place, and will never die. Just waiting for transportation home."



I understand, the resurrection is not the focus of my point though. I would have done better to use Matthew 16 as an example such as this.

15- He saith unto them, But whom say ye that I am?


16- -And Simon Peter answered and said, Thou art the Christ, the Son of the living God.

17- -And Jesus answered and said unto him, Blessed art thou, Simon Barjona: for flesh and blood hath not revealed it unto thee, but my Father which is in heaven.

 Notice the knowledge peter received was from God the Spirit to peters spirit.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 11, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> I understand, the resurrection is not the focus of my point though. I would have done better to use Matthew 16 as an example such as this.
> 
> 15- He saith unto them, But whom say ye that I am?
> 
> ...



Yep that's a better example.
I understand  so I apologize for pushing the resurrection issue.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 11, 2013)

A thought crossed my mind today concerning sanctification.

There is no self-sanctification at all.  Not a good way to look at it.

1.  There is sanctification which solely comes from God.
2.  And in addition to that, there a our participatory sanctification.  Our "be ye holy as I am holy" sanctification.


----------

